# Combat Marine Outdoors Boat Raffle Fundraiser April 26th



## seadriftbayrat

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1341434


----------



## seadriftbayrat




----------



## seadriftbayrat

Winner will be drawn today at 3pm at the seadrift school.


----------



## phiz83

I'm having a group from CMO out at my place next weekend. Really looking forward to it.


----------

